

Case Study:  Examples of Sites Designed to Perform, and my opinion. - cartab
http://vospe.com/2010/09/09/examples-of-sites-designed-to-perform-and-my-opinion/

======
melvinram
Thanks for the mention.

At one point, we did have the sign up form available as the very next thing
people saw when they clicked the Pricing/Free Price Quote but it didn't
convert well. When I replaced it with a Request Free Consultation form, sales
went up.

The current flow (which gets people to see pricing info before being asked to
fill out the form) is a bit of an experiment. I've got early indications but
it's too soon to say it works better or worse.

My theory on why asking for sale early works well for you but didn't for us is
that your offering is much more productized & clearly defined so it's easier
to understand. For what we offer, it's much more of a service that's pretty
loosely defined.

We're evolving to be a lot more productized and more clearly defining what we
offer but it's a delicate balancing act between improving our overall business
model and risking cashflow.

The next phase in our evolution will be coming in about a month so tuned :D

------
ramchip
_One of the most underrated elements in design, is simplicity._

I don't think it's very underrated anymore.

~~~
melvinram
A different way to say it might be "least practiced".

------
drunkpotato
I cannot scroll down on your blog post (Firefox 3.6.9, Mac OS X 10.6.4). One
press of the arrow key up or down takes me to the beginning and end with no
middle. This does not fill me with confidence or inspiration.

~~~
cartab
hey there, im gonna get rid of that. Thx for the comment.

------
sophacles
Please link to the actual pages you are talking about. I sure would like to
have a tab open to reference what you are talking about, without a google
intermediary step.

------
blehn
I hate to be so negative, and I have a lot of respect for people who take the
time to write articles and publish them, but the quality of design-related
content on HN lately has just been... lacking.

Paraphrasing...

 _This website has a button and some bullets and orange. Personally, I think
this is effective._

/end analysis

Huh?

------
234523421
Quiet some good tips there.

